# Superposition Benchmark Graphics API (DirectX vs OpenGL) Difference?



## PeacefulTech (Mar 28, 2021)

What is the difference in which Graphics API (DirectX vs OpenGL) I choose to run the Superposition Benchmark? 

I have a RTX 3070, and my DriectX score is consistently better than my OpenGL score when running the same preset. For instance, for 1080P Extreme preset, I have 8788 for DirectX and 7957 for OpenGL. In this case, which score should I use as an accurate representation of my Graphics performance?

Thanks


----------



## Toothless (Mar 28, 2021)

You're comparing apples to oranges. Those are two different API's. Compare DirectX to other DirectX scores and leave it.


----------



## PeacefulTech (Mar 28, 2021)

Toothless said:


> You're comparing apples to oranges. Those are two different API's. Compare DirectX to other DirectX scores and leave it.


I would love to compare DirectX to DirectX score. However, the information about which API is used to create the score in question is not available in all of the leader or score board that I found on line. For example, in the official Superposition leaderboard, the only info specified are the Graphics card and CPU. Whether the score is directX or OpenGL is not specified.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 28, 2021)

PeacefulTech said:


> I would love to compare DirectX to DirectX score. However, the information about which API is used to create the score in question is not available in all of the leader or score board that I found on line. For example, in the official Superposition leaderboard, the only info specified are the Graphics card and CPU. Whether the score is directX or OpenGL is not specified.


Probably runs specifically with that preset benchmark. If you can't find your answer then try a different benchmark.


----------



## PeacefulTech (Mar 28, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Probably runs specifically with that preset benchmark. If you can't find your answer then try a different benchmark.


Ya my option may be to try a different benchmark then. Every preset benchmark can have the option of using either DirectX or OpenGL API. The scoreboard has info about which preset used, but not about which API used.


----------



## delshay (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm still disappointed this software does not have Vulkan support.


----------



## PeacefulTech (Mar 28, 2021)

delshay said:


> I'm still disappointed this software does not have Vulkan support.


Ya, and I believe the DX is still 11 (not 12). Still I’m not sure what difference using these different API makes. Should I extrapolate that since my DX score is higher, my graphics card will perform better in games developed using DX, and poorer in games developed using OpenGL?


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 28, 2021)

DirectX is pretty much the standard used, Open GL isn't used as much now IMO.
Scores shown in Superposition will be Dx.


----------



## delshay (Mar 28, 2021)

PeacefulTech said:


> Ya, and I believe the DX is still 11 (not 12). Still I’m not sure what difference using these different API makes. Should I extrapolate that since my DX score is higher, my graphics card will perform better in games developed using DX, and poorer in games developed using OpenGL?



I contacted the company about a year ago about Vulkan support & at that time the port has not even started. If more users contact them asking about Vulkan support this may push them harder to support Vulkan, after all they did announce it will get Vulkan support many years ago.

Users need to ask what happened to Vulkan support via they website & what is the hold-up. From what I understand  It's not easy to port the Unigine Engine to Vulkan.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 28, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> DirectX is pretty much the standard used, Open GL isn't used as much now IMO.
> Scores shown in Superposition will be Dx.


I'm going to call foul on that one. There are more Vulkan games than there are DirectX 12 and there are a lot of pieces of software that aren't games that make good use of OpenGL, this is an area where OpenGL has far more adoption than DX. DirectX is the standard when you're running Windows, living in a purely MS ecosystem, and building games.


----------



## delshay (Mar 28, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> I'm going to call foul on that one. There are more Vulkan games than there are DirectX 12 and there are a lot of pieces of software that aren't games that make good use of OpenGL, this is an area where OpenGL has far more adoption than DX. DirectX is the standard when you're running Windows, living in a purely MS ecosystem, and building games.



DX12 is ahead of Vulkan but not by much.

DX12 : 112 Games   List of DirectX 12 games - PCGamingWiki PCGW - bugs, fixes, crashes, mods, guides and improvements for every PC game
Vulkan:103 Games  List of Vulkan games - PCGamingWiki PCGW - bugs, fixes, crashes, mods, guides and improvements for every PC game


----------

